# White balls in chickens bum



## uniquechickenlover (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm not sure what it is but their stuck to her skin; might Be poop or lice idk


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't think it's poop. Pull one off to see better what it is. I don't think it's lice either. 

I have to admit, I've never seen anything like that. I'll give a holler for someone else that might know.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Could be lice eggs. You can use coconut oil on them,cover them in coconut oil and wait a bit then they should be easy to pull off. 
All your birds will need to be treated,throw out all bedding in coop and nest boxes.spray entire coop when birds are not in there with permethrin and water.. if one bird has lice they all do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're that large? I never had to deal with them so I have no idea what the egg sacks look like.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen mudballs kind of like that, but I agree with Maryellen, could be lice eggs.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd say lice eggs too  a few large clusters. I would treat with permethrin 10 (dosage is on the bottle) I do 3 sprays on the vent and 1 under each wing. (On the skin) I would suggest treating all of the chickens as well as the coop. It looks fairly bad so you might need to retreat in a week. I also like to put poultry dust under the bedding in the coops as well as on top of it.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Any luck?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

maybe she was sitting in a place where there was a lot of mud. 
maybe its poop.
but any updates?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My very first thought was lice eggs. I would use the coconut oil like Maryellen suggested, when you pull one off, go slow and careful though, make sure you use enough that when you pull it off it won't take skin or feathers with. Don't want to hurt her!
And I just realized this is an old thread lol I'm sure you've figured it out by now.
What did you find out?


----------

